# Marriott Canyon Villas - Phoenix Nov 18-25 Studio



## SunandFun83 (Oct 2, 2017)

$700 for seven nights in the deluxe studio.  renovated in 2014 with a 3/4 size fridge, microwave, coffee maker, toaster and a wet bar.  Private balcony, free parking in carport and washer/dryer in each building.

Thanksgiving Week and a great sunny time of year. This is the full two bedroom villa.


See the Marriott web site for more details:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/phxcv-marriotts-canyon-villas/

I have other size units and dates advertised in the TUG Marketplace.

Visit Phoenix for golf - pool - shopping. The Marriott is at the North end of the 101 at Tatum Boulevard. The resort is adjacent to the JW Marriott Desert Ridge and has access to the spa, restaurants, lazy river, and two championship golf courses.

The pool complex has lots of chairs and waterfalls. Great fitness center. Easy walking distance to Desert Ridge mall with over 80 shops and restaurants. Two championship golf courses, spa and three restaurants at the J. W. Marriott.

Enjoy golf, or just shopping and laying by the pool.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 7, 2017)

Still available.  This studio has a 3/4 fridge, everything except a stove.  Enjoy the JW Marriott, Wildfire golf course.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 11, 2017)

Bump - Studio Price reduced to $600

The 1br and 2br are advertised in the TUG Marketplace


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bump - still available  as of October 20


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 26, 2017)

SunandFun83 said:


> Bump - Studio Price reduced to $600
> 
> The 1br and 2br are advertised in the TUG Marketplace




Price on the studio reduced to $500.  See the TUG marketplace for other unit sizes and dates


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rented on redweek.com


No responses from LMR.  One serious contact from TUG Marketplace for the full 2br.





SunandFun83 said:


> $700 for seven nights in the deluxe studio.  renovated in 2014 with a 3/4 size fridge, microwave, coffee maker, toaster and a wet bar.  Private balcony, free parking in carport and washer/dryer in each building.
> 
> Thanksgiving Week and a great sunny time of year. This is the full two bedroom villa.
> 
> ...


----------

